# Does anyone else get sweaty hands a lot?



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I seem to constantly have sweaty palms, even if I don't feel particularly anxious. It can be really embarassing like when someone comes to shake your hand or something, I always try and subtley dry it on my trousers or shirt or something but it doesn't always work.

I've also had friends comment on it like "why are your hands always soo sweaty!?" which always makes me feel even more self consious about it.

Does any one else have this problem, or know how to stop/reduce it??


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

omg all the time, especially under the arms too


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Yep I've got this problem too! Basically exactly as you've described. They're just always kinda sweaty, even when I'm not anxious :/ And even when I don't think they're bone dry, I'll touch someone and they'll make some comment about how clammy my hands are. SiiiGH!


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

supersoshychick said:


> omg all the time, especially under the arms too


Not really my palms. But my underarms definitely get sweaty. Never used to. I just noticed it really starting in the last year or so. :blush


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Miss Meggie said:


> Not really my palms. But my underarms definitely get sweaty. Never used to. I just noticed it really starting in the last year or so. :blush


Yeah, under my arms more than sweaty palms. It's gotten worse since I stopped taking medication...I just wear darker clothing to keep from thinking about it so much. And just in case my palms do get sweaty, I always have a crumbled up paper towel in one hand or the other to help a little.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I've never really been able to tell if it is down to my anxiety or whether it is overactive sweat glands or something like that just because it seems to be such a constant thing


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes i do, and my armpits sometimes get so sweaty i can feel it running down! This is from standing still!


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I had to do a short presentation for a class a few weeks ago. 
I got so sweaty while I was in front of the class that I had to go back to my room between classes and change my shirt. I know it sounds gross...
My palms were pretty sweaty that day too.


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

I frequently get sweaty hands too and try the subtle trouser wipe. I used to get really sweaty armpits to the point of actually it actually dripping out of my t-shirts or soaking the underarms.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Everyone! 
This is a condition called *HYPERHIDROSIS*. Basically it is a condition characterized by excessive perspiration in excess of what is needed by body temperature.
I know because I have it. Not so much in my hands, but I used to have to change shirts at least three times a day because I would sweat like a marathon runner under my arms, even when I was sitting doing nothing!

Here is a page on wiki, its very well detailed in symptoms and describes treatment options, which range from certain deoderants to creams to botox to surgery:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperhidrosis

For my own treatment I've been using Maxim antiperspirant for almost a year. It works amazingly well, I barely sweat a fraction of what I used. Miracle in a bottle.


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

I think a lot of mine was anxiety in highschool for the underarm sweating. I found old spice anti-perspirant really helped. The day i used just deodoreant was the day i almost floated away in my own sweat.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

All the time. I always get self concious about leaving sweaty hand prints on my desk and people noticing too. Also I always leave those too which doesn't help.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I have sweaty hands. Its normally not a problem, but I'm taking a dance class these days where I have to hold hands. Funny thing is when I first turn up I have really cold hands (to the point that people mention it) and then my hands get really sweaty.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

yep, they get really sweaty in a situation, underarm sweat is a pain too


----------



## BeautifulGunStucknHolster (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah and sweating forehead alot too


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah I get extremely sweaty when I am anxious and then i get anxious about been sweaty, wtf:no


----------



## Topple (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes! My close friends (without social anxiety) and I joke about it now though; before any of them give me a handshake, we wipe our hands on our clothes.


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes. I wear leather gloves most of the time. It's embarrassing having sweaty palms. I always sweat when im anxious (which is about 99% of the time) and it feels like people are staring at me. 

FML.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

any solutions?


----------



## emayal (Nov 25, 2016)

It's so embarrassing! I cannot seem to escape hand shakes, so I now carry a cold water bottle with me absolutely everywhere to cool my hands down, then blame the wetness on the drink's residue with a "sorry, my hands are a bit cold from my bottle!" to which they go "ooh your hands are freezing!" instead of being grossed out by my sweatyness :relaxed:


----------



## Mat999 (Nov 20, 2016)

I get sweaty hands when nervous but probably no more than anyone else. I do like to wash my hands 20 or so times a day. I like it, going to go do it now lol..


----------



## Mat999 (Nov 20, 2016)

Ahhh, thats better. My friends bought me a surgical mask and gloves like Michael Jackson used to wear as I have always been so obsessed with germs. I used to hassle them to wash their hands when playing poker every time they left the room. Probably totally off topic in this thread.


----------

